# My Mods



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Well I finished the ladder build today, PVC piping, it works great. On my flickr account, you can see
my mods.

I also have a maxxair on the head power vent, and I numbered the holes on the awning for easier 
operation.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57620282099723/


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

Excellent.
Sean


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Shizon said:


> Excellent.
> Sean


thanks Sean!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice job !!


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Love the ladder~ I also really like that "Pop-A-Plate" thingy. I'll have to look for one at Wally World.

What did you use to cut out your blinds? Will heavy-duty kitchen shears work?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ZHB said:


> What did you use to cut out your blinds? Will heavy-duty kitchen shears work?


Did mine yesterday...any old pair of scissors will do the job. Cut one..then use that as a template for the next cuts, so you have the exact length.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice job on the ladder!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Are you planning to build a rail along the top bunk to stop kids from falling out? Mine roll around like they were on a roller coaster...so I had to install them on my top bunks.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Mine roll around like they were on a roller coaster...so I had to install them on my top bunks.


Jim, you have to stop driving with them sleeping up there....









I have one that moves around like crazy too and need to make a rail. How bout the rail that was posted a couple weeks ago?? I think it was a large dia curtain rod.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Mine roll around like they were on a roller coaster...so I had to install them on my top bunks.


Jim, you have to stop driving with them sleeping up there....









I have one that moves around like crazy too and need to make a rail. How bout the rail that was posted a couple weeks ago?? I think it was a large dia curtain rod.
[/quote]

Like the simplicity of that rail...however, getting in/out of the bunk with that in place seem difficult. My kids tend to pull on the rail I made and I hope the curtain rod can withstand that type of abuse.


----------



## rialynn79 (Jul 28, 2009)

rock hill said:


> Well I finished the ladder build today, PVC piping, it works great. On my flickr account, you can see
> my mods.
> 
> I also have a maxxair on the head power vent, and I numbered the holes on the awning for easier
> ...


Love your ladder. Nice job! Can you take if off and store it when not in use?


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

I used straps to hold it up, so when we don't need it I just put it up on the top bunk.


----------



## krbailey3 (Jul 21, 2008)

I love the ladder. Do you have the plans for it. I'm not that handy, but If I know the length of pipes I can make the cuts and do the gluing. Thanks.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

krbailey3 said:


> I love the ladder. Do you have the plans for it. I'm not that handy, but If I know the length of pipes I can make the cuts and do the gluing. Thanks.


No plans, I just went to Lowes and stood in the plumbing isle kinda putting it together in my mind, and then grabbing pipes and T joints.


----------



## shaston (Jul 2, 2009)

Rockhill, can you please provide some details on how you attached the ladder straps to the bunk? Much appreciated, I am trying the same approach. Thanks Shawn


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We used 1" sch40 pvc pipe. And then I sewed the plastic clips to the straps. Then DH screwed the straps under the mattress toward the left side of the bunk so it's easier to get in the bottom bunk.

PVC Pipe Ladder

Close Up


----------



## krbailey3 (Jul 21, 2008)

rock hill said:


> I love the ladder. Do you have the plans for it. I'm not that handy, but If I know the length of pipes I can make the cuts and do the gluing. Thanks.


No plans, I just went to Lowes and stood in the plumbing isle kinda putting it together in my mind, and then grabbing pipes and T joints.
[/quote]

How about the size of PVC you used and the distance between the runners. Sorry I'm a pain, but your ladder turned out great and I don't want to mess this up. How much pipe did you get.


----------

